# أهم المواقع المختصة بإدارة المشاريع



## e7em|e7em (26 أغسطس 2006)

:73: www.pmi.org :28: 
www.ipma.ch, admin*ipma.
freeserve.co.uk
9699, www.amanet.org.
www.esi-intl.com
www.phoenix.edu
www.ProjectWorld.com
www.pmi.org :28: 
www.ipma.org
www.ProjectConnections.com
www.projectmanagement.com :28: 
www.project-manager.com
www.pmforum.org
www.pmboulevard.com
www.gantthead.com
www.ipma.ch
www.projectman.org
www.projectman.org
:58:​


----------



## النائف (26 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## العجمي (26 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل / هل بالإمكان تزويدنا بمواقع عربية تختص بإدارة المشاريع ؟


----------



## أبوميمونة (26 أغسطس 2006)

تعجز الحروف في نظمها أن تفيك حقك على ما تفضلت به من عديد المواقع المختصة بإدارة المشاريع


----------



## e7em|e7em (27 أغسطس 2006)

*أخي العجمي هذا موقع عربي في إدارة المشاريع*

Instructor-led Classroom Training 

Sep. 3rd to 21st.
Sunday to Thursday
Daily from 3:00PM to
7:00PM
Fees: JD 1,850

Details Multimedia Computer
Based Training

Aug. 20th to Sep. 7th
7 days a week
Lab open from 8:30AM to 7:30PM
Fees: JD 485
(limited time offer)
Details 

:14: 


Tel: +962 6 515-38-02 ext: 220, 101, or +962 79 5660-699
Email: training*methodcorp.com
*www.methodcorp.com *


----------



## medo222 (27 أغسطس 2006)

متشكرين جدا يا أخى على مجهودك الرائع والمركز


----------



## سالم الناصر (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مواقع ذات فائدة كبيره في ادارة المشاريع


----------



## يوسف ونور (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور أخى على الممجهود الرائع 
وتقبل مرورى


----------



## هاجر محمد (30 مارس 2008)

*visit our site*

http://pm-professionals.montadamoslim.com


----------



## هاني سليمان (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الناصح (2 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وكتبها الله في ميزان حسنات.....................


----------



## مهند عبدالله (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك ياغالي والله ماقصرت


----------



## vochaithem (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اني طالب دكتوراه ادارة مشاريع وحاصل على الماجستير في هندسة الحاسوب ارجو مساعدتي في اختير البحث او الأطروحه المناسبة في منحي شهادة الدكتوراه في ادارة المشاريع 

وبارك الله بكم


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 ديسمبر 2010)

vochaithem قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني طالب دكتوراه ادارة مشاريع وحاصل على الماجستير في هندسة الحاسوب ارجو مساعدتي في اختير البحث او الأطروحه المناسبة في منحي شهادة الدكتوراه في ادارة المشاريع
> 
> وبارك الله بكم




يا اخي لا احد يستطيع الاجابة علي هذا السؤال الا انت...


----------



## adham.maged (27 يوليو 2011)

و هذا أيضا موقع عربى أخر وبه امتحانات مجانية تخص شهادة ال PMP و شهادة الCAPM

www.pmvirt.com


----------



## hhmdan (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رؤف طه (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الروابط الرائعه جعلها الله فى ميزان الحسنات ان شالله


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------

